# The most studied drug treatment for DPDR?



## Existentialist (Jul 14, 2017)

So I talked to my psychiatrist and I am thinking about trying different medications than I am currently on(Lamotrigine, Escitalopram) but I know she is really apprehensive about allowing me to take medications that haven't been proven. I'm wondering if anyone has any links to studies of medications that have been tried in the treatment of DPDR? Also I have been looking into atypical anti-psych medication but I haven't been able to find any studies where it has been used for DPDR, do any exist? Thanks!


----------



## 106473 (Feb 7, 2017)

I don't understand Psychiatrists, so what you have to start doing her job?

DP is not simple or a A+B = CURE job... sorry but i know many people and people who have cured it, it's (TO ME) a keep going till you find it, source 11/12 medications later guy on here and reddit, took him an ADHD med, which I know people on here who didn't react, it just simply isn't that type of deal......... or we would all go for the same meds.

Hmmmm, i mean if you want trials, you can find many from different counties, I can find you one on Suboxone which nearly any Psychiatrist will say no to yet it has a study (Russian), mentioned it to my doctor and he nearly fell of his chair, this is a kinda what country do you want a study for question, i am willing to help, but it's a mine field. I am brainstorming for you here, but there is no like massive success from one med that I know of. Thing that comes up is a Tricyclic antidepressant and Antipsychotic time and time again, maybe someone can give you a study but it's a more common sense deal. I could be totally wrong so don't take me as gospel, but i think you need to maybe change doctors who are willing to try things, Lamotrigine and Escitalopram is studied by Kings College but no where does it say 100%, so like the study is good, but it should't be the formula, that's just native.

Prozac, Risperdal, Modafinil have studies also, probably 50 other drugs, try Pubmed, and google search for nearly any med, i am sure you will find some trial. I've read people getting better on Zoloft, I mention that as to me it's the most surprising, I don't know of any studies and I am not advising you to try it, i am just pointing out it seems anything can work and we aren't the same and I really hated it, but that means nothing that's my point. Studies are great but they don't seem to mean much, my friend used "Kalms" which may as well be sugar to me, I like Mirtazapine, which is studied for PTSD under NHS and one of the advised medications but as for DP trials, well why would they bother? that's the thing you are up against, no drug company have any reason to......either get what you want or someone willing to trial somethings or change doctor in my opinion, no one has really any idea what they are doing, if the 'trial meds' aren't working, well they aren't working, last time I checked Kings College was what, 40%, until trials are 100%, well........ it's trial and error, get someone on that wave length, even Kings College DP centre from what i've heard don't quit at "our trials says this"


----------



## 106473 (Feb 7, 2017)

Okay sure. I did read one. This isn't it. This is a quick google search but I will find one

http://jrnlappliedresearch.com/articles/Vol4Iss2/Bransfield-Jar-spring.pdf


----------

